# Socket API



## kossy (8. Jan 2009)

Hallo !

Ich habe hier die folgende Frage zu dem Thema Socket APi und Kommunikation zwischen Prozessen vorliegen:

*Kommunikation zwischen Prozessen kann durch Socket API zwar realisiert werden, aber stellt das eher die Ausnahme da? Falls ja, so begründen sie bitte.*

Also erstmal ist keine Angabe darüber gemacht worden, ob es sich um eine Kommunikation im Internet handelt oder in einem Firmeninternen Netzwerk (Intranet? Hoffe die Bezeichnung passt hier nun). Also ich habe eine Lösung ausarbeiten können, aber bin mir dabei nicht wikrlich sicher. Ich glaube durch die Verwendung einer möglichen Middleware (bestehend aus Modulen der Standrads J2EE oder .Net oder auch Corba) brauche ich das Rad nicht immer wieder neu zu erfinden, sondern nutze den Vorteil des Automatismus und brauche mich als Anwendungsentwickler nicht mehr mit solche technischen Details befassen.

Grundsätzlich ist die explizite Kommunikation zwischen zwei Prozessen über Socket-API möglich, bringt aber auch einige Nachteile mit sich. Erstmal brauche ich gute Programmierkenntnisse und muss ziemlich viel beachten, bspw. die Hetrogenität der Betriebssystemen und der Hardware (unterschiedliche Darstellung der Daten im Speicher) und evtl. werden unterschiedliche Programmiersprachen verwendet. Ich muss also jeden Quark selbst programmieren. Ich glaube bei expliziter Verwendung des Socket API´s kann man nicht mehr von wirklicher Verteilungstransparent sprechen.

Vorteile wären evtl. mehr Flexibilität und individuellere Handhabung...

Im Anhang habe ich mal ein dazugehörigen Bild reingestellt. Ich kann damit nicht all zuviel anfangen...hoffe ich bin mit meiner Antwort nicht komplett auf dem Holzweg...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (8. Jan 2009)

lokal sind simple dateien auch nicht gerade unüblich, oder shared memory, message queues,...

da steht ja nix von wegen netzwerkkommunikation 

und ansonsten hast du webservices vergessen


----------



## kossy (11. Jan 2009)

raiL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> lokal sind simple dateien auch nicht gerade unüblich, oder shared memory, message queues,...
> 
> da steht ja nix von wegen netzwerkkommunikation
> 
> und ansonsten hast du webservices vergessen




Könntest Du vielleicht etwas weiter bei deiner Antwort ausholen? Was genau meinst du mit simple Dateinen oder in diesem Zusammenhang mit Shared Memory und Message Queeus? Verstehe nicht ganz was das mit dem Socket API zu tun haben soll...


----------

